

Samsung Vibrant Froyo upgrade finally coming January 21 - rufugee

After all the discussion here (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2116437), it appears T-Mobile is manning up, admitting they caused the delay, and releasing (http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2376045,00.asp) Froyo for Vibrant phones starting Jan. 21. It's interesting to note that T-Mobile is claiming responsibility, and not Samsung as most speculated.<p>Now, whether this is true or not is a completely different story...
======
rufugee
Clickable links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2116437>

<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2376045,00.asp>

